# Lisa Marie for Legs Magazine



## joeymas (Dec 3, 2008)

Model Lisa Marie shot for legsmagazine.net - Warning, the magazine is not graphic but does deal in mature subject matter.


----------



## third_shift|studios (Dec 3, 2008)

hmmm, this one seems very oversaturated and underexposed. For a legs magazine-i'd prefer more definition in her lower half for sure.


----------



## dokis (Dec 3, 2008)

Underexposed


----------



## joeymas (Dec 4, 2008)

I think my monitor is too bright


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 4, 2008)

joeymas said:


> I think my monitor is too bright


 
Gray, unevenly lit background, underexposure, and a dirty backdrop are just some of the things wrong.

It looks like some one was dripping coffee between your model's legs. So if "Legs" isn't about a peeing fetish, I'd probably clone those out. That or try again.

Plus it looks really soft. And if you're going to apply that much contrast to a photo, you should probably at least throw a hair light on there so it looks like she has hair and not some kind of big helmet.

Oh, and fix the tan line.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 4, 2008)

Not a fan of the background.  Its really bright on the right and her shadow makes the photo look off a bit.

Her hair is also a bit all over the place, for a model shoot, a little bit of hairspray will help.

Pretty lady though


----------



## joeymas (Dec 4, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> Gray, unevenly lit background, underexposure, and a dirty backdrop are just some of the things wrong.
> 
> It looks like some one was dripping coffee between your model's legs. So if "Legs" isn't about a peeing fetish, I'd probably clone those out. That or try again.
> 
> ...


 
lol, your prob right. got paid though. Your in IT right?


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 4, 2008)

joeymas said:


> lol, your prob right. got paid though. Your in IT right?


 
If you want to call it that.


----------



## joeymas (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I take photos for money. I started out doing it for myself and people seemed to like what I do so they offered to pay me to do it for them. 

I consider myself in the bottom 10% of talented artists here on this board because some of you are just mind blowing, but frankly... getting ooos and ahs in a forum is easy.

Being good enough to do runway shows and shoot product lines for national retailers is something else.

http://www.christinagowns.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.catalog&categoryID=288

The only dif is a photographer has to have the rest of the "package"

Marketing and a good business Model. Drive and Direction. Passion!

I don't care what your shots look like. With out the rest of the puzzle pieces, you are doomed to become "MySpace Famous" and nothing more.

"peeing fetish?"

If you are going to review a photo, be professional because your talking to somebody who is a little further along than you are, regardless of quality 








http://phillysnaps.com/glamour/modelsearch/DSC_6855.JPG


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 4, 2008)

my zoom is bigger than your zoom


----------



## joeymas (Dec 4, 2008)

lol Twinky... 

I just looked like such useful feedback until I read that....


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 4, 2008)

joeymas said:


> Well, I take photos for money. I started out doing it for myself and people seemed to like what I do so they offered to pay me to do it for them.
> 
> I consider myself in the bottom 10% of talented artists here on this board because some of you are just mind blowing, but frankly... getting ooos and ahs in a forum is easy.
> 
> ...


 

Nothing a little photoshop couldn't mop up. I'll admit that I hate wasting paper and I've got shoe prints on my backdrops, but I at least clone those out.

And it's not that the photo isn't bad, it's that it's like it's not the finished version. Attention to detail is what makes perfection. 

You don't need perfection to make money. You need perfection to make lots of money.

Chase Jarvis, Platon, and other photographers like that have the touch. They may not be myspace famous, but they're the type of photographer that people go looking for when they want magic.

Hell, there's threads on here about people getting paid to do weddings with point and shoots, but you'll never see them getting paid $4,000 for a day's worth of work, let alone $15k-$20.

Don't mind me. I'm arrogrant and brash most of the time.


----------



## joeymas (Dec 4, 2008)

We were talking about this on another thread. The client always picks the worst photo to use for some reason. the sucky part of that is the junk photo they picked becomes your tear sheet.

I have done way better work than this but such is life.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and as long as I be holdin the check... I am happy 

Yeah.... I am havin a bad day too. No Worries.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 4, 2008)

joeymas said:


> lol Twinky...
> 
> I just looked like such useful feedback until I read that....



just a sad attempt at humour


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Dec 5, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> It looks like some one was dripping coffee between your model's legs. So if "Legs" isn't about a peeing fetish, I'd probably clone those out. That or try again.


 
:lmao:

Her hair is also a bit messy, not good messy.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 5, 2008)

The problem with the lighting is that you seem to have used two light sources (two brollies?) and got the balance wrong.
But that's only a minor niggle.
The main problem with the picture is that the pose is clumsy.
With a name like _Legs Magazine_ I would imagine that it panders to people with a leg fetish. The aim of the photographer therefore is to show off the legs to best advantage.
The pose in this shot is less than flattering, the legs being too wide apart.
This has taken almost all the shape out of the legs and forced her to bend her ankles giving her legs a slightly bowed look.
She looks like she is having trouble standing up in heels.
The pose and clothes also focus attention on the crotch area which appears unflatteringly wide.
And the cheesecake pose of bum slightly thrust back combined with the white skirt makes her bum look big.
The legs need to be about a foot closer together.
Check out the work of Elmer Batters - he was one of the best with this sort of thing. But his work does border on the very, very naughty so don't go looking for him unless you are broadminded - and not at work.


----------

